# 26 days pregnant and diarrhea.......help



## isleofwight (Jul 13, 2011)

Daisy my westie bitch was mated 26 days ago, everything was going really well, but this morning she was sick and had diarrhea (both just the once) 
we had morning sickness last week but that had stopped.

she has eaten her breakfast, after she was sick and was very playful, but now is sleepy, I understand being pregnant could make her sleepy but in all the research I have done, I have never come across diarrea in the early days

I have two mentors but one is on holiday this week and the other is at work

Daisy is booked in at the vets for her 30 day scan on wednesday

any help would be very appreaciated


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

To be honest I wouldnt be to concerned right now, unless she continued to have the runs, also watching that she doesnt become dehydrated.


----------



## isleofwight (Jul 13, 2011)

thank you Devil-dogz

Daisy is still drinking so no problem there, I guess i'm just being an over protective granny-to-be


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

nothing wrong with being abit over protective.


----------



## isleofwight (Jul 13, 2011)

true

but if i'm like this now, wait till the whelping starts

i'll turn into a crazy womanut:


----------



## SimplyDogs (Jul 16, 2011)

From a seasoned 'Granny', I agree there is nothing to worry about, but may I ask have to changed in any way her food? Even fine healthy dogs will occassionally have the runs, I usually just avoid any treats and ( slightly reduce the normal amount of food) I add a little cooked rice to their dinners for 24hrs. I've also found spreading the daily intake into feeding 3 times a day instead of twice can help.


----------



## isleofwight (Jul 13, 2011)

SimplyDogs said:


> From a seasoned 'Granny', I agree there is nothing to worry about, but may I ask have to changed in any way her food? Even fine healthy dogs will occassionally have the runs, I usually just avoid any treats and ( slightly reduce the normal amount of food) I add a little cooked rice to their dinners for 24hrs. I've also found spreading the daily intake into feeding 3 times a day instead of twice can help.


thank you for your input, i'm pleased to say that Daisy is back to her normal self, :thumbup:
I have been changing Daisy's food slowly over to puppy food, but Daisy has never been a big eater. her normal diet is james well be loved with a daily treat of a raw chicken wing. But while she is pregnant I have swapped the chicken wing to ceasar's puppy food, which she loves


----------

